# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  trait in zend framework 2

## vahid83

سلام دوستان
كسي درباره trait چيزي مي دونه. لطفاً راهنمايي كنيد كه اين چيه؟؟
ممنونم.

----------


## vahid83

دوستان اين قابليت PHP ايه. امكان استفاده يا extend كردن چند كلاس در PHP وجود نداشت و trait همانند كلاسه و مي توني مثل كلاس باهاش رفتار كني. به علاوه مي توني با استفاده از use از چند تا trait استفاده كني و ديگه محدوديتي در تعداد استفاده اش نداري!

----------

